# Need a Divorce lawyer



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Any recommendations as to who to hire? No kids involved, but I want to keep the house.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

no advice really. Sorry to hear it isnt working out man. I hope you guys can get through it as cliche as that sounds.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Lawyer.

I throw Ken Jayne's name out there. It did a fine job for my brother.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

So yea. Call me evil, but I actually kidnapped my buddies dog for him while he was getting divorced. just to eliminate any possibility of the broad ending up with it. he came and visited it regularly and then got it back when they were official and never talking again. heh.



something to think about


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Michael Guttmann (http://www.michaelguttmann.com/) 



I have no personal experience with him but he handled my sisters divorce about 11 years ago and did a good job for her.


----------



## PiracyShip (Aug 11, 2009)

Man, Im so sorry for what happened, all the lawyers I know don't do divorces because there christian. Try yellow book, its packed with lawyers.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

www.stephentholman.com







this dude is the best around here for that. A specialist in fighting for the fathers rights, the males rights, etc.. Knows his stuff and Can play real hard if needed. tell him drew at omega sent you


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Kathleen Anderson known as "the bitch from hell". She got me custody of my oldest son! Just hope your not on the opposite side of the table from her. My dad was and she pretty much got my mom the whole enchilada.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *deckhand (8/11/2009)*Kathleen Anderson known as "the bitch from hell". She got me custody of my oldest son! Just hope your not on the opposite side of the table from her. My dad was and she pretty much got my mom the whole enchilada.


+1 Kathleen Anderson


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

Laura Keene: Just mentioning the name makes my butt hurt:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## LadyAngler (Jun 8, 2009)

If you think you may have to pay alimony I would suggest you hire a male attorney and hope you don't get judge Bell.


----------



## thadley01 (Feb 16, 2009)

Timothy Nusser. I was paying $1000.00 a month alimony, and had the kids. Fired my first lawyer hired Timothy Nusser, and come out smelling like a rose. He got alimony stopped and got me $480.00 a month child support plus $9857.00 back child support.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i have used 3, both died within year after. had david levin ist time he was best, may be someone else in his office, get the best you can, i used a lady for 1st one , she retired, i guess ive been divourced 3 times, good luck. the lady kicked my wifes lawers butt.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

thadley01 said:


> Timothy Nusser. I was paying $1000.00 a month alimony, and had the kids. Fired my first lawyer hired Timothy Nusser, and come out smelling like a rose. He got alimony stopped and got me $480.00 a month child support plus $9857.00 back child support.


*Dude, please send me that guys number. I also have custody and I'm being raped for $1000 a month in alimony. *

*I have been told I will always pay her and she will live with a guy and never get married just so I have to pay her. From her mouth BTW.*


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bell, Kinsey, Mil something, AND a few more i cant think of


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Reminds me of a Bumper Sticker 

"Marriage is Grand - Divorce is 20 Grand"

on the bumper of a Divorce Attorney's truck.


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

Brooks Davis


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

When I got divorced somebody told me to go for an initial consult with several of the best lawyers in town. Once you have the initial consult it prevents your soon to be ex from using them. Not sure if there's any truth to this but it sounded good. The initial consult w/ Laura Keene was $250. We ended up filing the papers on our own with no lawyers involved at all (best option if there's no children involved). I never did consult w/ any other lawyers but if my memory is correct several people highly recommended Crystal Spencer.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you don't have any other assets with which to pay her a settlement for the divorce, she can force it to be sold to get her part of the divorce settlement. When it comes to assets Florida is a 50/50 state in a divorce.


----------



## Breezefish (Dec 3, 2007)

Craig Vigodsky, good guy for a fare price.

465-9911


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

OP was 08-11-2009, 12:42 AM, hope he found one by now!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang mite be cheaper to keep'er!


----------



## JeamBim (Apr 15, 2020)

Mikvi said:


> Any recommendations as to who to hire? No kids involved, but I want to keep the house.


Sorry to read that. Maybe that would work for you. If you want to file an uncontested divorce and have no custody issues, you might try do it yourself divorce packet, you won't pay for attorney service however the state fees are still obligatory to be paid.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ida's forms, she will help you fill out the forms. She has been here in business for many years. Florida is a 50 50 state. Get an apointment with her. I never used her but never heard a bad word about her. In this times that is rare.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

OP is probably remarried by now....11 year old post.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

MikeH said:


> OP is probably remarried by now....11 year old post.


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe divorced 3 times by now? Or still single?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh well good information anyway.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome to the forum, Jeambim. good first post. just watch the dates. lol

jack


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Laura Keene is Barry Berosets wife, and she is by far the best in the area. You gonna pay for her but she is the best. Ask anyone who has used or been a victim of her work... she don’t play... but best option is to stick through it and make it work. It will be worth it in the long run unless it just ain’t gonna happen...


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yo Mullet Hunter, The OP was 11 years ago.


----------



## sophia charlotte (Apr 25, 2020)

I recommend & refer you to mr Jorge mrcaich, i am aware is a very good layer for divorce
And him treat the case for you very well only if you wound able to pay him well, for more details 
Kindly contact him via -[email protected]


----------

